# J engine oil leaks around oil plug.What have you tried?



## oquinn (Dec 9, 2015)

I tried two plugs still have leak.Need a plug with rubber like car plug.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2015)

permatex hardening might work


----------



## videoranger (Dec 9, 2015)

Have you tried teflon tape on the threads?


----------



## oquinn (Dec 9, 2015)

No  not yet.But I don't want to have to do that every time I change the oil.I just want a plug that will seal


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 9, 2015)

I believe it is supposed to have a rubber o ring. I can check my Whizzer tonight. If so just get an o ring at your local hardware or auto parts store.


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 10, 2015)

oquinn said:


> I tried two plugs still have leak.Need a plug with rubber like car plug.




The plug actually has a flat washer made of brass or copper instead of a rubber o ring. Without it the plug will always leak.


----------



## oquinn (Dec 10, 2015)

Can you get a picture.My plug is just square on the end narrower than the threads..


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2015)

I had 5 they all leaked. that's what old baking pans are for.....


----------



## Iverider (Dec 10, 2015)

Aircooled VWs use copper crush washers to seal their oil plugs. You might see if the drain plug fits one of those. If not, you could use some Curil T or Curil K2. It wipes off and is reapplied easily when needed.


----------

